

The Missing Scarf. Blender Made Short Film Shortlisted for an Academy Award - tim333
http://themissingscarf.com/

======
tim333
Not terribly Hacker News but anyway... See also
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Missing_Scarf](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Missing_Scarf)

